# Kong: Skull Island - Seht den neuen Kong im Comic-Con Trailer zum Abenteuerfilm



## CarolaHo (24. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kong: Skull Island - Seht den neuen Kong im Comic-Con Trailer zum Abenteuerfilm* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Kong: Skull Island - Seht den neuen Kong im Comic-Con Trailer zum Abenteuerfilm


----------



## gfritz74 (24. Juli 2016)

Na den Trailer find ich ja mal richtig geil. Da kommt Freude auf den Film auf.


----------



## kidou1304 (25. Juli 2016)

für mich eines der lächerlichsten Kinomonster...bis zu seinem erscheinen im Trailer wirkte der Rest auf mich wirklich gut, dann kam bei mir nen Facepalm..klar wusste ich das es um KinKong geht, aber dennoch..^^


----------



## stevem (28. Juli 2016)

geil, super tob besetzung, der Film kann nur gut werden ;D


----------

